# OddScrambler (Chrome Extension)



## Carrot (Oct 31, 2014)

Just a little Chrome Extension I made last weekend.

It supports quite a few scramble types and even have an in-built timer 

For the most up-to-date description/download, clicky here

Some people have suggested that it should tell you your averages, but I'm thinking that if it does that people will expect it to do everything that CStimer, QQtimer etc. can do, which is a lot more than I intend this simple extension to be able to do, but if people really wants it to tell you about your average, I can implement that.

I love feedback!


----------



## SpicyOranges (Nov 1, 2014)

I like it! One thing, when you stop the timer, it doesn't give me a new scramble. Idk if its just me though.


----------



## Bryan Chia (Nov 1, 2014)

Carrot, that extension is amazing, i love it !
Thanks for making that <3



SpicyOranges said:


> I like it! One thing, when you stop the timer, it doesn't give me a new scramble. Idk if its just me though.



(Notice: a new scramble is NOT generated when stopping the timer in case the user wants to share the scramble and time with a friend)

Btw, if you want to change scramble, just press the spacebar x2 and it will change the scramble.


----------



## Carrot (Nov 1, 2014)

SpicyOranges said:


> One thing, when you stop the timer, it doesn't give me a new scramble. Idk if its just me though.





Bryan Chia;1029575Btw said:


> Do you want me to change it so stopping the timer also generates a new scramble? And to fetch the previous scramble you click the solving time? That way you can still access previous scramble, and you don't have to click the spacebar all the timer.
> 
> Also, thanks for the kind words ^_^


----------



## Bryan Chia (Nov 1, 2014)

Carrot said:


> Do you want me to change it so stopping the timer also generates a new scramble? And to fetch the previous scramble you click the solving time? That way you can still access previous scramble, and you don't have to click the spacebar all the timer.
> 
> Also, thanks for the kind words ^_^



no problem 
I think that would be great too !
but for me, i think pressing the spacebar twice is pretty unique (i'll stick with the current settings)


----------



## Carrot (Jan 6, 2015)

Just wanted to say that v 0.3.0 is out with following changes:

* Some visual changes (you won't even notice)
* It stores times! (unfortunately I haven't made a statistic view yet, so yeah... v 0.4.0 hype? )
* It now jumps to next scramble after each timing, short pressing also generates new scrambles!
* Previous scrambles are available by clicking the time
* You can collapse the boxes by clicking their names in the top... you'll figure out what I mean
* It shows avg5s!!! (yeah... it doesn't show the times, but it will probably start doing that in a few days when I add that)

Download is in OP


----------



## Akhil1 (Sep 10, 2015)

Thank you uhhhh Carrot for making such an unbelievably awesome timer


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Jun 10, 2016)

This is an awesome Chrome extension. I use it almost every day for a quick scramble. One thing that would be cool to add would be an image of the scramble. Doesn't have to be a huge image. Not even sure if the original OP would be keen to work on the extension anymore.


----------

